# Long term lets in Costa Blanca



## Pambie (Sep 21, 2011)

My husband and I are retiring to Alicante in July. 
We are looking for a villa for a long term let (6 to 11 months) somewhere around the Costa Blanca. 
We don't mind going inland, and would be happy to rent unfurnished. 
We want three bedrooms and a private pool, but apart from that are flexible. 
Any help would be most welcome. 
Thanks


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pambie said:


> My husband and I are retiring to Alicante in July.
> We are looking for a villa for a long term let (6 to 11 months) somewhere around the Costa Blanca.
> We don't mind going inland, and would be happy to rent unfurnished.
> We want three bedrooms and a private pool, but apart from that are flexible.
> ...


have a look at http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...-living-spain/2725-faqs-lots-useful-info.html

there's a whole section about renting with some links to national rental websites

when you've narrowed your search down a bit maybe some of us can recommend local agents


----------



## Amandaake (Jul 29, 2013)

Hi I own a villa near Denia that has had a long term let in for 4 years. The couple are leaving and we are keen for a winter let. The villa has a pool and is private with a lovely outside eating area and three bedrooms. Let me know if it maybe of interest. Thanks Amanda


----------

